
Why I wouldn’t use rails for a new company - pbreit
http://blog.jaredfriedman.com/2015/09/15/why-i-wouldnt-use-rails-for-a-new-company/
======
pbreit
Provocative headline but the article isn't so compelling. There's some value
in framework stability which goes unmentioned. Node doesn't seem quite ready
for broad prime time use. Rails still excels in developer productivity which I
think continues to be an important attribute.

------
ajma
Article might show a trend that rails jobs are declining, but that's not true
for my team. I'm looking to hire 12 ruby/rails engineers between New York and
Seattle offices.

New York: [https://jobs.groupon.com/careers/engineering/ruby-
software-e...](https://jobs.groupon.com/careers/engineering/ruby-software-
engineer-full-stack-glive-new-york-city-ny-united-states-10756/)

Seattle: [https://jobs.groupon.com/careers/engineering/senior-
software...](https://jobs.groupon.com/careers/engineering/senior-software-
engineer-full-stack-glive-seattle-wa-united-states-10800/)

------
acconrad
JavaScript is eating the world. But I'm all for Elixir/Phoenix, which feels
like Rails but has Erlang under the hood for much faster development and
performance (if WhatsApp can scale to millions of users with Erlang/OTP, so
should a Phoenix app).

